# Problème pendant la configuration de Windows 10 sur iMac



## Skillzar (20 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Je possède un iMac 11,2 qui date de 2010 avec un Intel core i3 et une ATI Radeon HD 4670 256 Mo.
J'ai donc suivi le tuto pour créer une clé usb bootable (sur machine virtuel windows) et jusque là tout va bien, ensuite arrive l'installation, tout va bien jusqu'au moment de rentrer mes infos de compte Microsoft, en effet à ce moment là mon iMac affiche un écran totalement noir et je ne peut plus rien faire (CTRL+ALT+SUPPR, avec un clavier compatible Windows, n'affiche rien). Je pense que l'installation est toujours en fond et que c'est juste un problème de carte graphique ou autre chose mais je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce problème ou non, j'ai essayer plusieurs fois l'installation (avec plusieurs version de Windows, allant de la 1803 à la 1909) et toujours le même problème, toujours au même moment.

Merci d'avances pour vos réponses,

Skillzar


----------



## Skillzar (22 Novembre 2019)

Update: j'ai donc tant bien que mal réussi à installer windows 10, mais je me heurte encore à des problèmes, le premier est que même après l'installation des pilotes bootcamp je suis obliger de passer par un écran externe pour pouvoir voir ma session windows 10 (l'iMac boot en premier lieu sur l'ecran de l'iMac puis et écran noir et passage sur 2nd écran), au passage sur le gestionnaire AMD catalyse mon écran principal est marqué "désactiver" et ensuite j'ai les ventilateurs qui tournent tous à fond et je ne peux les régulé avec un logiciel sur Windows car ceux-ci ne sont pas détectés.

Je ne sais pas d'où cela peut provenir mais c'est un peu embetant


----------

